# Origin Access Trial



## Tweakit (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute, 
wollte mal in die Runde fragen wer Erfahrung mit Origin Access sammeln konnte und es empfehlen kann ... Was haltet ihr generell von Origin Access? Ich meine, man bekommt momentan neben einer 7-Tage-Trial-Mitgliedschaft, für 3.99 € bzw. 24,99€ pro Jahr doch einiges geboten, oder nicht? Insbesondere, wenn ich mir die Preise für z.B. Battlefield 1 ansehe ... Welche Alternativen kennt ihr noch bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen? Diskutiert einfach mal drauf los! 

Grüße und einen sonnigen Sonntag wünscht euch der Tweakit !


----------



## Lok92 (10. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte mal Origin Acess, insgesamt hat es mir echt gefallen gerade Battelfield 1 oder auch Need for Speed. Habe es aber gekündigt, da ich kaum Zeit habe zuspielen würde es mir aber wiederholen wenn ich Zeit hätte


----------



## Tweakit (10. Juni 2018)

Lok92 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Origin Acess, insgesamt hat es mir echt gefallen gerade Battelfield 1 oder auch Need for Speed. Habe es aber gekündigt, da ich kaum Zeit habe zuspielen würde es mir aber wiederholen wenn ich Zeit hätte





Genau wegen Battlefield 1 habe ich jetzt mal die 7-Tagestrial abgeschlossen  Und mal sehen, Mad Max würde mich auch reizen  Sind ja doch über 100 Spiele, die man für kleines Geld bekommt  Bei mir ist es genau andersrum, ich hatte jetzt Jahre nur noch sporadisch gezockt, aber jetzt bin ich wieder infiziert ...


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2018)

Die mich die EA Spiele in kenster Weise ansprechen halte ich davon nichts.


----------

